

AMD VP: No DirectX 12 - RyanZAG
http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-brief/70823-amd-waves-goodbye-to-directx-12

======
RyanZAG
I really hope this means that future AMD drivers will focus on OpenGL -
current AMD drivers are terrible at OpenGL. OpenGL becoming a true standard
for 3d graphics (currently most high end games are directx), would be a great
thing for Linux and the games industry in general.

It could also lead to faster usability improvements in OpenGL from even
greater interest. One can hope...

